# Pictures of my Young Birds



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

here are a few pictures I took of my young birds yesterday 
you can click each one of the pictures to get a close up view


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

those are some fine yb's there ED, when does training begin?....and oh how are the "sissy" birds...lol....or seraphim, still got em?...did you figure out the sex of them?


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Happy Babies!!!


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> those are some fine yb's there ED, when does training begin?....and oh how are the "sissy" birds...lol....or seraphim, still got em?...did you figure out the sex of them?



trap training has already begun 
I have a youtube link of a short video I made of them using the trap a bit.
I will post that in a few minutes.
Yes I still have the Seraphim you sent me 
I THINK one is a male and one is a female but I'm still not sure.
Guess we have to wait to see if one ever lays an egg LOL


----------



## merryg2 (Feb 1, 2009)

They are looking healthy. Healthy birds have different look and this one is showing in these photos. You have told that you will post the you tube links ... still waiting to see


----------

